# Crit Kush tric-shots;  so early, opinions wanted



## Joe420Camel (Nov 16, 2014)

.

Barneys Farm Critical Kush 

clone

she's only 27 days post sex 
(36 days since flipping to 12/12)


the full plant pic is 3 days old
the tric shots are @ post (now)

in direct light, top bud samples 
300w (285 or so actual) LED lights 
22"x26" flower box/cabinet
DWC hydroponic tote (5gal)


I missed chopping her mother by a few days she went to 25%+ amber from 5% in 3 days
I don't want to miss again but this is stupid-soon ... isn't it?



:farm:<---intraining 

View attachment 5stem1.jpg


View attachment 5stem2.jpg


View attachment 5stem3.jpg


View attachment 5stem4.jpg


View attachment IMG_0815B.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 16, 2014)

That plant's not even close to done....  its got weeks to go...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 16, 2014)

justanotherantmarching said:


> that plant's not even close to done....  Its got weeks to go...


+1


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 16, 2014)

I wish I could share your optimism...

trust me, I'd LOVE another week+ to put on more weight!



this was her mother @ 45 days (from light flip)


. 

View attachment C-K bean 45dayz.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 16, 2014)

woa, when you look at the plant it looks not done, but the trichomes look solid milkey to me, just where I like satori to be... I would watch it closely and see how quickly it changed. I have never heard of a plant ready so quickly.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 16, 2014)

plant as of right "now"

distinct changes from 4 days ago 

View attachment PICT0979.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 16, 2014)

That is a 7week Kush. I had one of those one time and it was ready to harvest promptly at 7weeks. So its about right that if it gets optimum conditions, that it should be checked at 40 days from flip and then checked every day until harvesting at 45-49 days.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the input (keep it coming)

I'll keep checking each night from now on
and post the pics here

I have plenty of that amber stuff left for "nighty-night" smoke, this time I want 95% cloudy!
(next few days/tonight)

Hushpuppy, LOL I'll take that as an unintentional compliment..."optimum conditions" :48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 16, 2014)

.


4 new cuts

wow that's a LOT of milky goodness...

I refuse to let all that go amber! 
tomorrow night she comes down, I'm 90% sure


. 

View attachment 2day1.jpg


View attachment 2day2.jpg


View attachment 2day3.jpg


View attachment 2day4.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 17, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> That is a 7week Kush. I had one of those one time and it was ready to harvest promptly at 7weeks. So its about right that if it gets optimum conditions, that it should be checked at 40 days from flip and then checked every day until harvesting at 45-49 days.



I sure love hearing that. Today is day 40 for mine.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 17, 2014)

.

Rosebud,  If the latest pics were your Satori, would you chop?

.


----------



## samarta (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful ladies! Great job!  Some prefer cloudy rather than waiting.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 17, 2014)

mid-day sample...

chop tonight

:bolt: 

View attachment 5stemday3 A.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 17, 2014)

:guitar: 

View attachment IMG_0820chop.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 17, 2014)

That thing is still stacking nice.... I would not cut her anytime soon...


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 17, 2014)

I totally agree, this "best bud" hasn't even got the critical-kush "tip" on top yet 
-but- 
it'll all be amber in 3 more days.

I'll happly give up a 1/4oz to get a head-high VS couch-lock


----------



## MR1 (Nov 17, 2014)

That looks like where my OG Kush is at, It went 9 1/2 weeks from the flip.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 17, 2014)

Mine are at day 41 today and still mostly clear.

Sure wish my leaves looked like yours. This little pH problem took a lot of my pretty fan leaves.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 17, 2014)

Thats a good looking plant, whats the smoke Flavor/Bud smell on your previous grow?

I might have to pick some up.


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 17, 2014)

I am smoking the mother of my clones right now and I guess it's OK. Nothing special. Has a nice smell in the bag. A little skunky.

The buzz is OK. Yield was very good. They clone easily (I had 100% success rate) although, they take a long time to root (at least mine did). Big eaters. Overall, I'm happy. Albeit, I don't have much to compare with because I have not tried many strains.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 17, 2014)

about the same description you'll get from me.
smoking mother of this clone... the top buds are nice the rest are soso
smells/taste very nice.  clones very easy.  grows plenty wide if you let her
im feeding no more than 1400ppm in full bloom under LED.
I've only been growing a year so IDK much to compare to


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 17, 2014)

.

I told myself if there was no amber on this sample I cut just now, then  I would NOT chop...

Utmost respect to all who suggest waiting but I can't wait any longer 

View attachment 2ndtodayB.jpg


----------



## Iron Emmett (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys, i might have to check her out.

Joe, its kinda nuts ive never seen a  plant before go amber like that and still have the plant look like it wasnt ripe yet, the plant still has a "green" look, like a piece of fruit that isnt ready


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 18, 2014)

the deed... is done.

:doh:



PS
I found she responds really well to the pinching LST technique :hubba:


. 

View attachment PICT1002.jpg


View attachment PICT0981.jpg


View attachment PICT0996.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 18, 2014)

Congrats for the harvest!

My girls love getting pinched too.


----------



## surfinc (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks killer...finished fast huh?
I'm watching mine at 40 days but it's no where near done ...
I thought...
Let's see how we look next couple days..


----------



## MR1 (Nov 18, 2014)

Great job Joe, what's next.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks man!
:48:

I'm trying to run a clone from my Bonsai mother White Siberian plant (I.C.)

then onto Chucky's Bride !!  :chuck::angrywife:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 27, 2015)

.

So rather than start another thread...

Here are the tric-shots for I.C.-2

The purple/amber leaf is from the Main cola in direct light

The milky/green leaf is from 4" below the main canopy. 
About 10" total lower than the other sample.


this plant is all of 38 days into an "average" flower of 60 days


:confused2: :confused2: :confused2:


No denying it, the one is damn near PAST due and the 2nd is "perfect" milky  with -0- amber.


. 

View attachment 1306688813946.jpg


View attachment 1306688801407.jpg


View attachment PICT1159.jpg


View attachment PICT1161.jpg


----------



## bagman (Feb 3, 2015)

I also agree with the descriptions of the crit kush

it aroma is mild floral sweet slightly lacking and the taste is mild also..
it does yield nice and the buds are rock hard

I have grown the critical mass from mr nice and the critical kush is about the same smell and taste.. and it might be slightly shorter with harder nugs

it ambers well at 8 weeks .. but I ran it for 9+


----------



## bagman (Feb 3, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> .
> 
> So rather than start another thread...
> 
> ...


 
that's niiice.... I.C-2??? whos the breeder?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 3, 2015)

oh no no no

it was just a bean that came germinated in the breeder pack so I nick-named it Immaculate Conception: IC for short and this is a clone off that original thus the 2

the strain is White Siberian (FEM) from   Dinafem

https://www.dinafem.org/en/dinafem-catalog/white-siberian/

:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 4, 2015)

in another thread but can post here
chopped 1/31 

View attachment PICT1197.jpg


View attachment PICT1194.jpg


View attachment IMG_0421chop.jpg


View attachment PICT1180.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 4, 2015)

Beautiful buds Joe!


----------



## Joe420Camel (Feb 4, 2015)

thank you very much

good things grow in small places

:48:


----------

